# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Gemiddelde per dag, week, maand en jaar in een grafiek krijgen.

## MelvinK89

Hi All. 

Ik heb een vraag. Op mijn werk heb ik de vraag gekregen om grades om te zetten in een grafiek. Hieronder staat de gegevens: 

Date & Time:              Graden afgerond:    Meest voorkomende graden:    Tellen hoe vaak een graden voor komt in meest voorkomende graden:
12/18/2012 12:53:34   16,1                     15 t/m 17

Nu wil ik daar een formule van hebben en daarna in een grafiek zetten dat hij moet kijken per dag, week, maand en jaar. Kan iemand me hiermee helpen? 

Thanks...TREND TEST2.xls

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Hallo
kan ke aub een voorbeeld werkblad posten?

----------


## MelvinK89

Excuus hierbij de link:

http://www.loungezakken.nl/mar/TRENDTEST.xls

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Kan je aub op de forum posten? Files downloaden van externe links doe ik liever niet

----------


## MelvinK89

Hij staat in het hoofdbericht.

----------


## RaymonGompelman

In eerste instantie moet je berekenen hoe vaak een grade voorkomt in je lijst. Dat doe je met de =MODE functie. Daarna kun je met de =COUNTIF functie bereken hoe vaak deze voorkomt. Ik weet niet helemaal zeker wat je nu precies in een grafiek wilt hebben? Alleen de afgeronde graad of juist de meest voorkomende graad?

----------

